# Pacific Coast Presbytery Meeting this weekend



## N. Eshelman (Feb 18, 2010)

Brothers, please pray for me this weekend. 

The Pacific Coast Presbytery of the RPCNA meets tomorrow and Saturday in Fresno, CA. I have a TON of work to do tonight as I prepare to go (including finishing my sermon prep for this Lord's Day). 

There are a few exciting things on the agenda. I may fill you in when I get home.


----------

